# Ryobiy R500 Router - How to Install Bit



## johnway2 (Aug 7, 2018)

*Ryobi R500 Router - How to Install Bit*

Hi. I received a Ryobi R500 plunge router from my grandfather, but it didn't come with a manual and I can't find one on the internet anywhere. My main question is how to install a router bit. I own a Craftsman router that has a collet that you insert the bit and then tighten the nut to secure the bit. However, the collet on the Ryobi doesn't look anything like the Craftsman. It doesn't appear to be missing anything when I compare it with pictures online, but I also don't see any nut or allen key screw to secure the bit. Can anyone explain how the collet on this router works?

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

Always do this or anything when tinkering with a power tool with it unplugged.

You need to use two wrenches one that fits the flats of the collet at the opening and one that fits the flats of the collet on the spindle. I take it the Craftsman has a spindle lock. The Ryobi you have doesn't so the wrench that goes on the flats on the spindle keep it from turning like the spindle lock which is my badly drawn black wrench. So while holding the spindle still with the wrench on the spindle flats (the black wrench), you tighten with the other wrench on the flats near the opening of the collet which is my badly drawn red wrench, clockwise to tighten and anti-clockwise to loosen.

Hope this gives you an idea of how it works.


----------



## johnway2 (Aug 7, 2018)

Perfect! Thank you.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi John and welcome. Exactly what Phillip said. That collet looks identical to my Hitachi M12V and also an older Makita model but both of those had built in spindle locks. Personally I prefer the two wrenches method.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

My DeWalt routers all came with spindle locks too, but can still be used with two wrenches. I ordered additional wrenches and always use two wrenches on them. I hate the spindle locks, since I think I'm able to tighten the collets better using two wrenches.
@phillip,

The Ryobi wrenches for your router collet are just thin versions of metric open end wrenches, but you can likely use just the common automotive style wrenches that are readily available. In most cases, they will work just as well.

Charley


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

CharleyL said:


> My DeWalt routers all came with spindle locks too, but can still be used with two wrenches. I ordered additional wrenches and always use two wrenches on them. I hate the spindle locks, since I think I'm able to tighten the collets better using two wrenches.
> @phillip,
> 
> The Ryobi wrenches for your router collet are just thin versions of metric open end wrenches, but you can likely use just the common automotive style wrenches that are readily available. In most cases, they will work just as well.
> ...


My Bosch and Makita have spindle locks and no way to use two wrenches, I used to have a Hitachi with the two wrench system like the OP's Ryobi but prefer the one wrench especially when mounted in a router table. I often wonder though if the spindle locks will fail eventually.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Makitas will fail. I used one in a factory that had and one new member was here who had the problem with his Makita. I often find it hard to get the leverage on the wrench while trying to hold the spindle lock on and the Hitachi one gets in the way of the wrench.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi John Use 2 wrenches like Phil said. I like the 2 wrench system. I made a set of offset thin wrenches for my Hitachi M12V to work better in the table mounted set up ,it uses the same type system. I cut the wrenches out of cold rolled plate steel and then case hardened them. I am on the road setting up at fairs so I can't send you a picture. I will be back home in a few weeks if you like I can send you a picture of the wrenches I made.


----------

